# More Studio works with a beauty of a model



## Overread (Sep 7, 2009)

f13m ISO 200, 1/200sec flash used with some paper reflectors to guide light up into the subjects face more (flash positioned above the subject)
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2667/3898235586_700307649b_o.jpg






f13, ISO 200, 1/200sec flash used with some paper either side for light reflection. Also background placed in this shot (it was more interesting than a wall).
Flickr Photo Download: IMG_0149

A round of applause for the model - cool, calm and collected. Though a bit of a brush might have helped appearances I think that its a great effort by a first timer. 

Overall the shots came out well, but its my editing that is giving me pause at the moment. I like the effects and I am again becoming a fan of redynamix, but with this rubbishy (uncalibrated) moniter I can't tell if I have blown my lighting or not though editing the shots. They didn't look so bright till I got them on the net and now I worry.


Any coments or crits welcome - thank you.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 7, 2009)

I looked at the Flickr original sizes on my 30 inch Cinema Display, and on the first shot I think you have a tiny bit of blow-out on the very highest tonal values on the models head....just a teensy bit. Not really all that noticeable unless looking for it very specifically,and it is a very,very small area just to the left of the brown forehead area. A tiny little nit if there is even a nit there.

On the second shot, the belly area is a bit hot, but not blown-out. Overall, the look is very crisp, with high local contrast, and an overall tonal range that looks splendid on this monitor. The images have very high acutance.

Not sure if I like the makeup job the MUA did for the shoot...looks a bit tarty,and perhaps a bit over the top for all-ages viewing...


----------



## Jaszek (Sep 8, 2009)

I have to agree the MUA did a really bad job. You should fire them.
Great Photos
Your welcome for number 1500


----------



## Overread (Sep 12, 2009)

Many thanks both 
Derral - glad to hear that there is so little blowout on the first, on the moniter I am on now it looks like a very different story!


----------

